# What are these pipes for ?



## miker1977 (Sep 21, 2016)

Can anyone identify what these pipes are for? It appears the set in the box is for the washer hookups and drain. I don't know what the other pope is for and why it has a foil seal on it.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 21, 2016)

The one with the trap is for a washer, the other one probably was for a cheater vent.


----------



## miker1977 (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank you for responding. What the heck is a cheater bent?







nealtw said:


> The one with the trap is for a washer, the other one probably was for a cheater vent.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 21, 2016)

miker1977 said:


> Thank you for responding. What the heck is a cheater bent?



http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sure-Vent-1-1-2-in-x-2-in-PVC-Air-Admittance-Valve-39016/100201861


----------



## nealtw (Sep 21, 2016)

miker1977 said:


> Thank you for responding. What the heck is a cheater bent?



If the drain is to far away from a vent that goes out thru the roof the cheater is a way to keep water in the trap.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 21, 2016)

FYI - the cheater vent should have a cap on it to allow air in but, not out.  Don't want sewer gas / methane backing up into your home.


----------



## frodo (Sep 21, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sure-Vent-1-1-2-in-x-2-in-PVC-Air-Admittance-Valve-39016/100201861




^^^  100%

get one,  remove tin foil and replace with air admittance  valve

if not,  it will stink like hell


----------



## nealtw (Sep 21, 2016)

As it is not being used put some water in the trap too.


----------



## miker1977 (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone. You've helped a lot.


----------

